# Mass building diet - is this enough?



## Sun Dance Kid (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi All,

I have posted a mass building circuit in the routine forum "Critique on this mass building routine appreciated", these are my thoughts behind my nutrition but again am hoping for further input and add-ins.

Having gone down to 158lbs with 9% BF (5'10) i am looking to get back up to around my orginal weight of 210lbs plus. Having never had to really start my bulking from scratch or having to do my own diet, here goes.

I have calculated my BMR is 1700 approx which means:

Mon,Tues,Thurs & Fri (weight days) 3200 calories

Wed,Sat & Sun (cardio) 2500 calories

Do I need more? I want pure clean mass!

Split 250g Protein, 200 Carbs, - how is this?

Now I used to have protein drinks 1 in morn, 1 after training, 1 before bed.

I used to also take creatin before training. Is this ok? Now the funny bit, as I used to get given these I have no idea if this is suitable for pure mass or which ones I should now buy.

I am looking at example day diets but if someone can post up a good very low fat diet that would be great.

Thanks for any help guys :beer:

SDK


----------



## Sun Dance Kid (Oct 23, 2008)

Bump - anyone?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

First off - you need fat in your diet,predominantly the healthy type(efa's)

Start on a diet based around 250g Protein,similar amount Carbs, and 75g Fats.

Split the above between 6 - 8 meals,the majority carb heavy meals being breakfast,pre and post workout.

Limiting the shakes,eat as much whole food as possible and include plenty of greens(veg and salad),lean meats and complex carbs along with the odd cheat meal.

Adjust the macro's according to progress and activity levels.


----------



## Sun Dance Kid (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Para - I have read it is best to have the high carb meals in the morning and post work-out. Any views on this?

I would not normally work-out between 6.30pm and 7.30pm, is it still ok to eat a large carb meal this late?

SDK


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Sun Dance Kid said:


> Thanks Para - I have read it is best to have the high carb meals in the morning and post work-out. Any views on this?
> 
> I would not normally work-out between 6.30pm and 7.30pm, is it still ok to eat a large carb meal this late?
> 
> SDK


Thats when i have the majority of my carbs.

When training late i tend to have a shake containing about 30g carbs/40g protein and then a soild meal,consisting of meat/fish and loads of veg,about 60 - 90 mins later.This takes me to my final meal of the day which consists of protein and fat.


----------



## Sun Dance Kid (Oct 23, 2008)

As I have compiled my diet I am having real trouble keeping the carbs down and the calories up!! If I drop the carbs significantly the calories go too low, at the moment I have:

Protein - 270g

Calories - 3200

Carbs - 420

Fat - 50g

Any suggestions how to get the balance better, happy to post up the entire diet if that is better

Cheers

SDK


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sun Dance Kid said:


> As I have compiled my diet I am having real trouble keeping the carbs down and the calories up!! If I drop the carbs significantly the calories go too low, at the moment I have:
> 
> Protein - 270g
> 
> ...


protein- 250g

carbs- 300g

fats-100g

totals 3100cals

if you still wanted to hit 3200cals you could go 110g fats, or up the protein a bit


----------



## Sun Dance Kid (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is the diet and suggestions on how to get the carbs down and cals up most welcome

Meal 1

4 Weetabix with skimmed milk, whey protetin shake with 3 whole raw eggs, mulitvit, cod liver oil

Meal 2

Pita, with 1/2 can of tuna and cumcumber, banana

Meal 3

100g Chick, 50g brwon rice, veg

Meal 4

100g chick, 50g brown rice, veg

Meal 5

Pita, 1/2 can of tuna and cucumber

Workout

Meal 6

PWO shake, mulitvit, creatin

Meal 7

Lean Minced beef/turkey, potato's, veg, yoghurt

Meal 8

Whey protein shake


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sun Dance Kid said:


> Here is the diet and suggestions on how to get the carbs down and cals up most welcome
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...


 250g cottage cheese/quark and tbspn peanut butter

some changes you could make

and just out of interest, how come your trying to limit the carbs?


----------



## Sun Dance Kid (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers Rob, I have slightly tweaked the diet, broken down fully below.

Meal 1

4 Whole eggs, mulitvit, cod liver oil plus mass shake (P35, Cal406, Carbs50, Fat7.4)

Protein 67

Cals 726

Carbs 52

Fat 25.4

Meal 2

1/2 can of tuna and cumcumberSweetcorn, low fat mayo

Protein 16

Cal 80

Carbs 5

Fat 1

Meal 3

100g Chick, veg, sauce, yoghurt, 1/2 med Avacado

Protein 46.5

Cal 462

Carbs 22.5

Fat 23.6

Meal 4

100g chick, 50g brown rice, veg, sauce

Protein 39

Cals 384

Carbs 37

Fat 2.6

Meal 5

1/2 can of tuna and cumcumberSweetcorn, low fat mayo

Protein 16

Cal 80

Carbs 5

Fat 1

Workout

Meal 6

PWO shake (P35, Cal347, Carb50, Fat0.3) mulitvit, creatin

Protein 35

Cal 347

Carb 50

Fat 0.3

Meal 7

100g Chick, veg, sauce, nuts

Protein 43

Cal 495

Carb 13

Fat 25

Meal 8

Peanut butter and 3 babybel lite

Protein 24

Cal 380

Carb 8

Fat 25

Overall breakdown

Protein 291

Cal 3100 ish

Carbs 196

Fat 113

So macro break down is Proteiiin 39%, Carbs 26% Fat 33%

How does this look, wanted to get as close to 33/33/33 but thought slighly more Portein and less carbs would bulk cleaner this way.

SDK


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sun Dance Kid said:


> Cheers Rob, I have slightly tweaked the diet, broken down fully below.
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Sun Dance Kid (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Rob - can't stomach cottage cheese hence the babybel


----------

